# Funkin Audio SX-380



## simplecat (Nov 6, 2012)

i bought 4 of these in the hopes i could put them in folded horns, but after i received them, new info came to light that they wouldn't work in horns at all. they would work, however, in small sealed boxes. specifically how small was only theory. i have a few boxes lying around so i tried some out. first up was 2.0 cu ft, seemingly pretty sweet, but as the sub loosened up and i gave it more power, it got a bit loose feeling. i've got no testing equipment other than my part time obsession of car audio for the last 20 years. next up i broke in a second one and put them both in a 1.5 cu ft per side box. its been there for 2 days now, and its awfully good. for comparison i have a kicker 15 L7 in a 5cu ft 25htz tuned box, and alpine type R 15 in a 2 cu ft sealed box. the FASX-380 is faster and cleaner than either. it'll dig as deep as either, but without as much authority as either. for what i paid, i'm completely pleased. at regular price, itd be an iffy proposition. if you need alot of cone area in a box you could fit in a smart car, then this might be almost ideal. if you want to do any kind of ported or horn loaded application, keep looking.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...B2I/dAMnPjGboV4/s1222/IMG_20130321_182607.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Bzs/R5A-g1cR6z4/s1222/IMG_20130316_193110.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...Bz0/X20995QtPrU/s1222/IMG_20130316_193125.jpg

some points interesting things ive noticed, it seems completely set up to throw pretty long. the surround and the top spider are pretty similar in size and layout to the type R 15, and it was rated at (IIRC) 16mm xmax. ive only given them up to about 500watts rms, and that seemed like plenty. im not sure where they came up with their power ratings. the flip side of that, is that anywhere between 200 and 500 its seemed nice and clean, clear, and pretty effortless. i'm almost done putting the other 2 in a matching box to stack on that one, Im just gonna rock a little half wall in my work van for a while lol.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for the review. I have one of these sitting with RE audio SE (non X version) 15 waiting for me to build my new box. I was planning to build between 1.75 and 2.0 cubes depending on what the space will allow. I have used the RE in a 1.75cft box before off of 600w and I have 500 to give it this time. Looks like I should be able to swap them in this future box and do a comparison of them. If I am so lucky as to get to 2.0cft then I will keep your post in mind when forming my impression of the SX380.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Faster and Cleaner than a Kicker 15 L7 and an Alpine type R?

Not terrible!

ANT


----------

